# Mama got Spayed and Kitten Update



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Mama Kitty! I remember in my day, the pre anesthesia was a Ketamine/Valium Cocktail and so many of the cats hallucinating! I always felt sorry for them! Is it still the same pre anesthesia?


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Female cat spays are awful. I was so upset when my princess got spayed that I was dreading Rookie's neuter. While she didn't move for a week we had to work to keep him down. "Why won't anyone play ball with me?"


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I am happy Mama found a new home, poor mama on the timing of the spay but yeah no more babies for her.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I feel a bit sad that this thread is going to end...it was really fun! But I am happy for all the kitties!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa, for Kitties we use IM Telazol, then mask them down with 5% Isoflurane, and sustain them around 1.5-2%. The Telazol doesn't make them hallucinate to badly but it can make them quite angry afterwards. I have seen some turn on their owners before so we always warn them when picking up. 

I'm sad the thread is going to end too. Maybe if all the adopters follow the contract they signed (which they usually do or end up in court) I will be able to get some pictures of the babies when they are 4 months old and they come in for their neuter SX.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so upset you guys! I went to visit my kitties at lunch today and the lock wasn't on their cage so I was able to pick them up. Thank goodness the lock wasn't on there! When I picked up Burns Living Flowers he had tons of dried diarrhea stuck to his bum and tail. I stole him for a bit and took him back over to the clinic to clean him up and the poo had made a really bad chemical burn all over his poor little bum,tail and testes. So I treated his diarrhea with some Diagel and put some ointment on the irritated areas. It makes me so sad because that poop must have been caked on there for a few days in order to burn him like that. They are not keeping and eye on my poor kittens ?. I'm going to try and go over there everyday on my lunch break to check on them now that I saw that. I know the shelter has been having issues that weren't their fault, but I don't want my kitties to be harmed because of it. Oh and it was Fords Deep Waters that got adopted. Made sense because the last time I saw them he was really hamming it up in that cage. Rubbing all over and mewing to get attention. Completely different from when I had him! He was always very reserved and always wanted to be by himself. 

Mama kitty isn't doing much better today. I think she is a bit depressed. She got her pain meds and doesn't act in pain but just acts sad and does weird things. Like lays on the hard floor instead of on the soft bed and doesn't want to be pet like usual. Poor thing I feel really bad for her and hope she feels better soon.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! Those poor kitties! I am so glad you went and checked on them. Is it a diet thing or parasites, you think? 

I miss them already. I can only imagine what you're going through. 

Poor, sweet Mama cat.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not sure, it very well could be a diet thing, because they were on a different food the last week and a half I had them. Let's hope it's that and not parasites. I didn't see any but I wasn't really looking either. I'm still trying to get a picture of Lilly for you. We snuggled for a bit before I found the issue with Burns and she is such a little doll. She started to purr right away and just loved getting petted.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh there's some stress you just don't need.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Well that's lousy for the kitties. So glad you went to see them..


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank goodness that they have you as their guardian angel!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow....poor kitty. It's a good thing you checked. My goodness. Well, this has been an ordeal. Hope everyone feels better soon and that they all get good homes.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mama, seems to be doing better today. She actually chose to come out of the bathroom today when I opened the door. She is walking around a bit more too which is good. I'll check on the kittens tomorrow and make sure Burns is better.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So Burns Living Flowers is back with me for the weekend. I went to check on him today and he was just covered in poo again and his poor bum was really swollen. We are wondering if he might just be to stressed out in the shelter because none of the other two kittens are having any issues. Just to safe we got him on some medication though. He is a little sweetie and just screamed and screamed all day unless someone was paying attention to him. He is super playful and both him and Mama were ecstatic when they were reunited.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> So Burns Living Flowers is back with me for the weekend. I went to check on him today and he was just covered in poo again and his poor bum was really swollen. We are wondering if he might just be to stressed out in the shelter because none of the other two kittens are having any issues. Just to safe we got him on some medication though. He is a little sweetie and just screamed and screamed all day unless someone was paying attention to him. He is super playful and both him and Mama were ecstatic when they were reunited.
> 
> View attachment 260049



What's one more cat, right


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Poodle crazy,
You set a gold standard in your love of living creatures. Thank you for caring so much.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwwwww! He missed his Mama!!!! Or maybe he just needed to go 'home'.........poor little guy will be fine now that is back with you! Like TP says....what's one more..................hahahaha!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmm, the Crazy Poodle/Cat Lady......




How's Lilly White?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no, no, no. He is definitely not staying! He will go back, I just took him so he could get the meds that he needed administered over the weekend when nobody was at the shelter. I love Mama cat but I'm am praying she is my last kitty for a very long time lol. I love him but I just can not have anymore cats! (Isn't that what I said when I first got Mama?? lol). He is such a sweet baby though, and so playful! 














He found a new toy, His moms ecollar 








Borderkelpie, Lilly White is doing great! Thankfully. She comes up to the cage every time I see her and just rubs and loves on you. I am so surprised she hasn't been adopted yet. They are having the special on Kittens, adoptions are only $15 but I think the $40 deposit for unaltered kittens gets people. So the are coming in Monday to get fixed and hopefully after then they will get adopted. If not they will go to Petsmart adoptions and be adopted there for sure. Kittens always go super quick at Petsmart.


----------

